# Freshly opened hop aroma



## Joshed1 (7/7/20)

I've tried a number of different hopping/dry hopping methods but this still eludes me. The missus and I always go on about how amazing the next brew is going to taste when opening a fresh bag of hops and dry hopping. That dense aroma is what I always imagine tasting/smelling when I pour that beer on tap. I get a small amount of it in my final beer but it's never as pungant as the freshly opened bag of hops smell. Does anyway have a hopping procedure where they get at least close to that aroma in their finished beer?


----------



## philrob (7/7/20)

I bottled a batch of IIPA just over a week ago. 
60 IBU Chinook @ 60 min
10 IBU Citra @ 5 min
5 IBU Mosaic @ 5 min
I let the kettle stand for 30 minutes post boil before chilling
30 gr Cascade, 20 gr Citra LupulN2, 20 gr Mosaic LupulN2, all dry hopped one week in and then left for 10 days before bottling.
The hop aroma when bottling was amazing, it's all I could smell through the whole bottling process. The hydrometer sample tasted fantastic as well.
Waiting now till this weekend to crack the first bottle.

If you want to get hop aromas, you need to use hops! It gets a bit expensive, but you can't make an omelette without breaking an egg or two.


----------



## Joshed1 (7/7/20)

Sounds like its going to be a great beer. Can you let me know when finished if it has that same taste/aroma you had when bottling?

I've also had some kegging issues which sometimes mean I vent a fully carbed beer a few times and wonder if I'm losing some aroma that way.

My last 10L XPA was dry hopped with 100g of galaxy mid fermentation and 50g of Citra post fermentation but nothing in the keg. Its a great pale ale but still missing that amazing aroma I got out of the hop bags when I opened them. 

I've currently got a 10L pale ale thats been hopped with 3x50g hops. Pre, middle and post fermentation. I've also got 50g of LupulN2 that I will be loosely keg hopping. So fingers crossed I get closer dry hopping in keg.


----------



## philrob (10/7/20)

Cracked my first bottle today.
Still has that great aroma, pine, citrus, fruit salad, as you expect from a blend of USA hops.
And the flavour is still there too, and my expected biting bitterness on the finish.
I brewed it as an inspired attempt to get close to Sierra Nevada Torpedo. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Robbieb (31/8/20)

Joshed1 said:


> I've currently got a 10L pale ale thats been hopped with 3x50g hops. Pre, middle and post fermentation. I've also got 50g of LupulN2 that I will be loosely keg hopping. So fingers crossed I get closer dry hopping in keg.



How did that turn out? I've been putting 100-200g of Cascade flowers in my kegs recently and have been blown away by the aroma. I have home grown flowers which I put in a BIAB bag and dump that in the keg. Then I shake the keg every morning for 4 or 5 days to get as much beer in contact with the hops as I can. The aroma I get is like the smell you get when you pick a fresh hop cone and rub it in your palms.


----------

